
80% of IT Jobs Can Be Replaced by Automation, and It's 'Exciting' - blackwingbear1
https://futurism.com/80-of-it-jobs-can-be-replaced-by-automation-and-its-exciting/
======
sickbeard
Without details, it just sounds like some bullshit made up number

~~~
Bombthecat
I think 80% sounds about right.

First level will be at least 80% automated in the next ten years. Than it will
probably go down from there. MAybe 60% second level and than 30 or 40% third
level support.

------
hawkice
I'm unclear on whether, in the this-is-why-you-care section, talking about how
"[i]t is important for policy makers" to do something makes it political. I
cannot imagine any more explicitly political language, but I do not imagine
the article will cause a flame war. I've flagged anyway.

------
squozzer
I have the feeling the 20% survivors - especially C-level peeps -- will feel
rather empty knowing they can't torture their new AI employees with meetings
and other forms of corporate suckage.

------
phreenet
Human population multiplies while available jobs divide. No one seems to be
thinking of the human toll of automation across all the various industries.

~~~
tdb7893
The only worrying outcomes to me are 1. drop in production (unlikely) or 2.
increase in inequality (actually scares me). The second one is worrying but
should be eventually solvable.

------
ravitation
The keyword here is "can".

------
Thetawaves
Layer upon layer of shit - sounds like job security.

